# Billing S9083 with modifier 77...



## cpicerno (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi ... I bill for a pediatric urgent care facility and we have a flat rate contract with Aetna for the S9083 code.  One claim we have denied because the patient went to the PCP and then came to us on the same day.... Can we bill the S9083 with a modifer 77 to have it paid? I'm not sure on this and I wanted to make sure before I give the final ok to do it....


Thanks!!


----------

